# Anyone stillmake SF tail shrouds ?



## Bogie (Feb 11, 2017)

I know Oveready has them in flared but only in brass. Looking for straight for A & E series tails hopefully Ti, SS, Derlin .


----------



## Eric242 (Feb 13, 2017)

I have a straight delrin shroud available with an Aleph light. If the light sells without it I´d sell the shroud on it´s own too. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-**WORLDWIDE-SHIPPING**&p=5051840#post5051840

Eric


----------



## Bogie (Feb 13, 2017)

Interested if it doesn't go as part of the package but doubtful.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 14, 2017)

I have a delrin shroud like the one shown in Eric242's photo. I just want what I have into it. Pretty much sat in my flashlight box and never got used. $20 shipped? Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## Bogie (Feb 14, 2017)

PM's full DaFab but definitely interested


----------

